# Georgia EN test question



## Southeastspecialized (3 mo ago)

The following question is on Georgia's 2020 EN test. Is this incorrect?

What is the current draw of a 230 volt quick recovery residential water heater that has two 3000 watt heating elements?
A. 13 amps
B.18 amps
C 26 amps
D.30 amps

They are showing A. 13amps as answer Do we not size amp draws for max possible draw IE: 3000x2 div by 230v ?


----------



## Wardenclyffe (Jan 11, 2019)

Are the elements series or parallel ?


----------



## Southeastspecialized (3 mo ago)

See that's the issue. The question should be eliminated based on poor description. I would never install a unit without more detail. The question is written here exactly as it is on test computer. I was always taught that u wire and ocpd to the max watts rated on data tag.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Quick recovery may have 2 elements but it only runs one at a time.

google

What is a quick recovery water heater?


“Quick Recovery” water heaters usually refer to *electric water heaters that are equipped with dual elements*. This allows the upper element to heat a much smaller volume of water (about 1/4 of the tank's capacity) before the lower element takes over.


----------

